# About Love, trasmissione di Moccia - Tatangelo chiude subito.



## admin (23 Aprile 2015)

E' durata appena una puntata la trasmissione ideata da Federico Moccia e condotta da Anna Tatangelo. Stiamo parlando di "About Love", format che racconta (raccontava..) l'amore in tutte le sue forme. Ma si è rivelata un flop. Andata in onda su Italia 1 la scorsa settimana, la trasmissione ha fatto registrare poco più di 700.000 spettatori. Mediaset ha deciso di chiuderla e di cancellarla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' durata appena una puntata la trasmissione ideata da Federico Moccia e condotta da Anna Tatangelo. Stiamo parlando di "About Love", format che racconta (raccontava..) l'amore in tutte le sue forme. Ma si è rivelata un flop. Andata in onda su Italia 1 la scorsa settimana, la trasmissione ha fatto registrare poco più di 700.000 spettatori. Mediaset ha deciso di chiuderla e di cancellarla.



La sola parola "Moccia" implicava rigetto istantaneo.


----------



## Mou (23 Aprile 2015)

La moda "3 metri sopra il cielo" è passata da un pezzo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2015)

Si vabbè han fatto la Combo Moggia + la più odiata ... già che c'erano potevano metterci anche la Barbara D'urso e un politico e avrebbero fatto il jackpot finale .


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' durata appena una puntata la trasmissione ideata da Federico Moccia e condotta da Anna Tatangelo. Stiamo parlando di "About Love", format che racconta (raccontava..) l'amore in tutte le sue forme. Ma si è rivelata un flop. Andata in onda su Italia 1 la scorsa settimana, la trasmissione ha fatto registrare poco più di 700.000 spettatori. Mediaset ha deciso di chiuderla e di cancellarla.



Quanto godo.Al diavolo Moccia e le sue cahate sdolcinate


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Aprile 2015)

Godo! c'è un limite al degrado


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

l'amore secondo la tatangelo:

sedurre un cantautore col doppio dei suoi anni,truccarsi da 50 enne e fare successo,magari riempiendolo di corna.

se la facevano condurre mezza svestita sai gli ascolti.


----------

